# Skinless Dogs



## DanMcG (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought some 26mm plastic casings from LEM this past week and wanted to give them a go. These are for making skinless hotdogs like the cheap ones you get at the store, except no odd meat products in mine.
After stuffing some sticks today I thought I’d run  a couple pounds of the hot dogs jus to see how they go. They stuff like a collagen casing and need to be tied off. After an afternoon  in the rig I thought I’d try cooking a few in a pot of simmering water. Not knowing what to expect I stuffed some tight (the 2 smaller ones) and some loose (the longer one).







Into the 180° water, and after 2 minutes they all were plumped up tight.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







After 8 minute the long one was floating  so I pulled it and the internal temp was 145° A couple minutes later the two small ones were floating and they were at 152° +/- . I tossed them into a cold bath of water to drop the temp then striped the casings.
After the bath. All plumped up.






And naked'






 

Now I have to see if letting them air dry will develop a pellicle, or skin. I read that they will but I have my doubts.
I’m also going to try cold smoking them in the am and see if they‘ll take on and smoke flavor.

Well that’s it for now, thanks for checking out my skinless dogs.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking good.

What did you grind up to put in those casings??

   Craig


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2011)

looks great.............. Im very interested in your results. I too want to make some home made hotdogs........


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 29, 2011)

Craig, It's my Hot Link Recipe , It's posted here,

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/hot-links.85365/ 

Not sure what they'll taste like , this was more of a trial run for me using the casings. I have a couple dog recipes I want to try next


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks great Dan - cant wait to hear how it tastes


----------



## les3176 (Jan 29, 2011)

cool homeade dogs!! very nice!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2011)

They look good, let us know what they taste like...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks good Dan


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 30, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Craig, It's my Hot Link Recipe , It's posted here,
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85365/hot-links
> 
> Not sure what they'll taste like , this was more of a trial run for me using the casings. I have a couple dog recipes I want to try next


Thanks for the link.

 Watched a show about hot dogs. They toured a factory and the machine taking the skins off was shooting them out about 10 feet at about 90 mph.

   Craig


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Craig, It's my Hot Link Recipe , It's posted here,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85365/hot-links  

Not sure what they'll taste like , this was more of a trial run for me using the casings. I have a couple dog recipes I want to try next  

did you use the cure with the dogs


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2011)

Very Cool Dan!  They look great!

Keep us posted on these!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2011)

Geeze I never did update this thread.

The recipe I used was my snack stick recipe and it's definitely better with some smoke added. As far as the plastic casings go, there’s something about a dog that doesn’t have a snap when ya bite it, it’s just not right. I’ll be going back to naturals from now on.  the plastic’s were fun to try, and I'll probably use them for something again, but they do involve a little more work tying and stripping  , and thats....          

They were actually pretty good with a good spicy german mustard.


----------



## arnie (Feb 2, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have been thing about trying some beef dogs, Thanks for the post!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice dogs Dan

Way better than you get in the store.


----------

